# how sea worthy ( GOM ) is my boat



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

i have a 1994 hydra sports 20ft d.c. how far out would be reasonable it has 80 gal tank 1995 225 e-rude i have been out 12-15 miles trolling in 2-4 ft seas 10-15 wind.:whistling:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You're going to get some people say you can make it to the Spur and some say Pensacola Pass. I think those have a deeper hull?? If so, you're a little safer in rougher water. Once again, it comes down to safety equipment and competency of the pilot. I've taken my bay boat 12 miles, but the weather has changed on me quite a few times. I personally wouldn't go much farther out just because it's a single engine. Even with Sea Tow. JMO


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

I've got a 23' and have been out 50 miles. I just watch the weather patterns and pick calm days. I wouldn't go out in 2 to 4 foot seas, don't like all that bouncing.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The 20 DC is a very soft riding boat and you can physically make it as far as you feel comfortable with it. Your comfort level is the key, don't second guess yourself. Pick the days and you will be fine.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Send a PM to Swhiting, he has the same boat


----------



## shootfirst (Aug 8, 2011)

I fish / dive out of a 21' and go 30-35 miles with no worries. But only when it's 2' or less, I don't like to bounce.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

A buddy and I have been in Federal waters once with his 17ft flats skiff. It was SUPER glassy that day, otherwise we wouldn't have gone more than 3-5miles that day.

Start small and work your way up. 5-10miles the first couple trips to get comfortable, then 10-12miles a few times, then 15ish, etc...

1/3 of your gas out, 1/3 back, and 1/3 for when the s#!t hits the fan.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I get about 1.2 mpg with a 200 Ocean Pro on that same boat, using very little, if any, trim tabs. The farthest I go is 25, but I only go 2' or less, and only 25 when I get to launch from Sherman. Typically I stay in the 15-18 mile range and hit about 4-6 spots when launching from Shoreline or Navy Point. Fully loaded (2 big boys - or as Polar calls us, human trim tabs - , a couple or 3 kids, gear and ice) it runs 25 @ 4000 RPMs. I've been told I have a tendency to run a little faster on the way back in.... which kinda cuts into the fuel efficiency.

The Hydra Sports DC is heavy, thus the low mpg, but makes for a more comfortable ride compared to lighter center consoles. You can actually sit in 1-2' without your spine being pushed out the top of your head.

In my opinion, the one design flaw in that DC is one that other manufacturers make too, there is a hatch in the splash well. Even a small leak in that hatch during a day of fishing in the GOM makes you slave to the bilge. If and when I get the funds to correct that in mine, I will. So, make sure testing the bilge is part of your pre-launch procedures.

Overall, I like mine. It's a good mix between a fishing and family boat.

You'll do fine in the distances you mentioned so long as you maintain your boat & plan your trip.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm also glad there's another boat out there that looks like mine. There's not too many Hydra Sports around here.

So, if anybody sees us do something stupid (again), just blame it on each other


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

swhiting , i like that what did they call it....... plausable deniability wasnt me must have been the other guy lol:whistling:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

swhiting said:


> I'm also glad there's another boat out there that looks like mine. There's not too many Hydra Sports around here.
> 
> So, if anybody sees us do something stupid (again), just blame it on each other


That's a great idea! Now I'm definitely getting a Cape. There are so many of those, I'll never run out of scapegoats.


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

I would add just make sure you have plan if you have engine trouble offshore- i.e. up to date safety equipment, backup VHF, float plan filed, and consider having an epirb on board. Remember a boat under power can handle a lot more than one floating dead in the water- especially with the random squalls we often get this time of year.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

i know how fast it can turn bad even under power , i was coming in the destin pass about 2 weeks after hurricane opal in a 19 ft renken bowrider, flood water coming out -tide coming in not a good combination. we were coming in on the back of a wave and right at the east jetty the wave backed up and i watched as a 8ft hole opened up under the boat in we went after the hit i looked up the bow was 3-4ft under with water coming over the starboard side and about 6 inches of motor out of the water i hammered the throttle it took a few seconds but it came to the surface and on in the pass, knee deep in water it took a 1000 gph bilge pump 30 mins to pump it out... lesson learned dont come into the pass from the east over the sandbar :help:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

saltwater ******* said:


> i know how fast it can turn bad even under power , i was coming in the destin pass about 2 weeks after hurricane opal in a 19 ft renken bowrider, flood water coming out -tide coming in not good combination we were coming in on the back of a wave and right at the east jetty the wave backed up and i watched as a 8ft hole opened up under the boat in we went after the hit i looked up the bow was 3-4ft under with water coming over the starboard side and about 6 inches of motor out of the water i hammered the throttle it took a few seconds but it came to the surface and on in the pass knee deep in water it took a 1000 gph bilge pump 30 mins to pump it out... lesson learned dont come into the pass from the east over the sandbar


Damn. That's a pucker factor of about 10.5!


----------



## esburrell (Apr 9, 2010)

3750 3750 3750 if u can make it go in buy one,the bigger the better on bilge pumps. I had a small little stick get in mine about th size of a pencil lead almost sunk my mako that's when I went to a pump/food processor. I have a 3750 and a 2000 in my 26CC.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*i take this boat out 20miles +*







I regulary take this boat out 20 miles +, 50hp motor, 20 gall tank 1960 simmons sea skiff 3 to 4 people, 3 to 5 ft waves, will throw a little spray coming in big seas, never had a drop of water in boat:whistling:







have bigger simmons also, will take it out anywhere, but lost motor due to water after 3 trips, back to baby simmons. had bigger boat out past timber holes a few wks back, its a replica simmons 21ft by 8 ft wide


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i used to live down street from renken factory on james island sc, in charleston. hurrican came in 60,s and set boats 2 miles out in marsh


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

thank you all for the great information.


----------

